# Ammonia burn?



## daisyrules406 (Oct 28, 2014)

Hello, a few weeks ago I purchased a crowntail betta fish. He is in a 2.5 gallon tank with an under gravel filter, but no heater (room temperature is like 75 degrees)

I noticed a few days after I got him that he has a white-ish patch that goes under his mouth, and a small patch of the same color on top of his head (I circled in red)











Is this ammonia burn or just his coloration?


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

Hi there
looks like coloration to me.
you *NEED *a heater, if the room temp is 75 degreees his water could be as low as 70-65, and bettas need 76-82 degreee water, because they originate from a tropical climate. if you dont get a heater and thermometer, he could get sick because of the constant temperature fluctuations, and being too cold will wear down his immune system. i urge you please go purchase a heater and thermometer ASAP.
a 25w adjustable or 50w will work for a 2.5 gal.
im not sure how often your doing water changes either but i would suggest 2x50% and 1 100% a week, unless you want your tank to cycle then do 2x50% just water and 1 50% with substrate (gravle) cleaning.


----------



## daisyrules406 (Oct 28, 2014)

kjg1029 said:


> Hi there
> looks like coloration to me.
> you *NEED *a heater, if the room temp is 75 degreees his water could be as low as 70-65, and bettas need 76-82 degreee water, because they originate from a tropical climate. if you dont get a heater and thermometer, he could get sick because of the constant temperature fluctuations, and being too cold will wear down his immune system. i urge you please go purchase a heater and thermometer ASAP.
> a 25w adjustable or 50w will work for a 2.5 gal.
> im not sure how often your doing water changes either but i would suggest 2x50% and 1 100% a week, unless you want your tank to cycle then do 2x50% just water and 1 50% with substrate (gravle) cleaning.


Thanks for the information, I have an extra heater (that is meant for hermit crabs). It just sticks on the side of the tank, could that work for a betta?


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

it could work aslong as you can controll the temp setting. get a thermometer to see how hot the water is
and dont heat him up too fast, try not to up the temp more then 2-3ish degreees a day.


----------



## daisyrules406 (Oct 28, 2014)

The heater I have is 8W, and it stays at a constant warm temperature, not hot. The temperature isn't controllable though


----------



## daisyrules406 (Oct 28, 2014)

I'm just going to order a proper fish heater and thermometer, since I'm going to need the heater I just mentioned for my hermit crab


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

okay, i suggest the hydor theo brand, its pretty nice. just remember to try and get adjustable instead of preset, it can be VERY useful incase he gets sick and the themp needs changed.


----------



## daisyrules406 (Oct 28, 2014)

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

your welcome! if you have any other questions feel free to ask!


----------

